# Any Tips On Comforting The First Night Home??



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi all xx

As you no beau is due home a week this monday and im so excited but a little worried because ive seen how tiny he is and hes been in a crate at the breeders with 3 other pups i no his first night home will be sad for him and i expect crying , and as much as i no you say dont go down to them has anyone got any advise what to do to help him feel settled and make this stress free and less frightning for him??

Ive seen in pet shops you can buy snuggle blankets and teddies you can warm in the microwave? am i being to soppy?? i will do anything to make sure beau settles in ok xx


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

You could try a heating pad for dogs or a heated bed, my guys love them. you can get them at most pet stores. Breeders use them alot to help keep the puppies warm in the first few weeks.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

If the breeder isn't already planning on sending home a blanket that has mamma and siblings smell on it, you should pick up one and give it to her for bringing home with you. If you are buying your own blanket, I have two suggestions for you. I love the baby blanket section of Target. They have the softest blankets, that stay soft after being washed and they clean up so well. Also, if you can get your smells and the smell of the area that you are going to put her to bed and then give it to your breeder for picking up mamma's scent.


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

baby babs thats a great idea, i second it...also when i brought nadia home, i gave her a cuddle toy. you can buy it at petco, and it looks like a flat little bear, and its red and it has a heating pad in it that you heat in the microwave.... i swear she thinks its another animal in there with her lol. she loves it...and it really comforts her.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Owwwwwww I can't wait to see our new Chi member.  

I agree about the blanket smell of the mommy well help your little one. 

You can also get the *'snuggle pal heart beat'* 
http://www.glamourdog.com/snugglepal.html


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I could hire Gary out to you he spent the first 2 nights sleeping on the floor with our new girl Precious because she got herself so upset LOL. x


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

i cant wait to see pic


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those first few nights are tough. Brody cried his heart out. You've got to tough it out though or they never learn to sleep alone. If you give in and take him to bed with you, for example, then plan on doing that for the next 15 years. LOL! I had to actually use earplugs. It made me so nervous and anxious for him! I knew he missed his mom and his brothers so bad. However, I made sure he had the blanket from his breeder that had their scent on it, and a cuddly warm bed, a full tummy, etc. and then just waited it out.

The second night was a little better. The third night he just whined for a minute and then we were home free. Take a nap during the day when he does (if you can) because he will keep you up at night for awhile. 

Some people keep the crate in their bedroom and leave their hand dangling next to it so he can see and smell them. Or put the crate on the bed with you. (And then gradually move it where you want it.) We just toughed it out and left his crate (playpen) in the kitchen (where we knew it was going to be long term).

Just remember that you reward the behaviors you want and ignore the ones you don't. So if he is crying and you pick him up, he is learning that when he cries - you come running. 

I'm sure you'll do fine! My mom's baby papillon puppy only cried about 10 minutes and then slept perfect ever since! It just depends on the puppy.

Brodysmom


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I hadn't heard of the heated snuggle toy. What a great idea. We did put Lovee's kennel next to our bed. Then we put one of the "big" dog beds beside it. One of the dogs slept on that bed all night. They just kept taking turns. Lovee was pretty easy. Babs, who we got at the end of Dec last year, we put her kennel out in the living room near the wood stove. I believe the heat really help her. We did have a little more trouble with her settling in, but not bad at all.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree with brodys mum it does very much depend on the dog. Dodge went streight to sleep all night first night we used hes blanket from breeder made sure he went wee wee and crated him he slept all first night no problem . And has been really god ever since we live in a flat so he can pop into our room during the night to check we havent deserted him and hes now fine .


----------



## lgahr (Dec 16, 2008)

*Yes....you get the BEST advice here!*

Listen to these people.....they have all the best ideas.
My breeder sent a blanket....I had a pack and play baby bed all set up and I got a heating pad.......I intended to do everything right. I wanted to avoid the mistakes.....

Now lemme tell ya what really happened.....
I got up so many times to check on Lola that first night I did not sleep worth a nickel but she was fine. This went on for about 3 nights and I moved her into the hall next to my bedroom.....finally my husband made gate like plastic barrier across the door of a spare bedroom and Lola does well with the pee pads as long as she is in there so now we now have a room she can be loose in all the time. I moved my laptop in there so she gets more time with me.......and then the tv......of course, I took to sleeping in there too, that gave me lots of chi cuddle time. Then I moved my excercise step next to a foot stool so she could get into bed on her own and off at night to use her potty area..... We are both sleeping much better if that is any consolation.

Last night it was the 225 pound, 6 ft 2, chew toy, the Dancing Diva, and Me all in a day bed that looks about to fall apart from all the weight.

Lola still wants to squat where ever and when ever the spirit moves her so I don't let her have the run of the house but no problem as long as we are all hanging out in the same room. She gets lots of praise when she gets on the pee pads. Thank heavens the room is pretty big. 

Lola is getting real well socialized with constant attention but I am beginning to feel a little confined..........

So, listen to all this great advice and plan to do everything right but be sure to keep us posted with lots of pictures and tell us what really goes on when you get your new friend home. I never thought I would be a slave to a 2 pound master. I can't wait to hear the stories. 

I will let you know when I move back into my real bedroom.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL. 

For me it was not so hard. It took Chico 1 night to get used to the idea. 
He cried the first night a lot. I comforted him but I didn't cary him i just let him know I was there. That night I didn't sleep. But the next night he was fine and slept the whole night with out crying. 

I didn't crate him. When I leave the room he just stayed in his bed and play there. 
If I had to go out for a few hours. The person who would stay with him would also tell me he just stayed in his bed and was a good boy. 
But when I'm back he fallows me everywhere.


----------



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

CHI'S AND ME said:


> You could try a heating pad for dogs or a heated bed, my guys love them. you can get them at most pet stores. Breeders use them alot to help keep the puppies warm in the first few weeks.


Hi thanks for your reply,
everyone has given the thumbs up for a heated pad so i will definatly be giving it a try thanks x


----------



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

BABY BABS said:


> If the breeder isn't already planning on sending home a blanket that has mamma and siblings smell on it, you should pick up one and give it to her for bringing home with you. If you are buying your own blanket, I have two suggestions for you. I love the baby blanket section of Target. They have the softest blankets, that stay soft after being washed and they clean up so well. Also, if you can get your smells and the smell of the area that you are going to put her to bed and then give it to your breeder for picking up mamma's scent.


Hi thanks for your reply ,
the breeder didint mention sending beau home with a blanket she is sending him home with 2months supply of food which will help keep him settled as i will gradually mix the food in i want to feed him so this way it wont upset his tummy, your idea is great i could buy a blanket and go and give it the breeder and when beau come home he will have the smell their especially as hes not ready for another week fab idea thanks x


----------



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

nadias_mom said:


> baby babs thats a great idea, i second it...also when i brought nadia home, i gave her a cuddle toy. you can buy it at petco, and it looks like a flat little bear, and its red and it has a heating pad in it that you heat in the microwave.... i swear she thinks its another animal in there with her lol. she loves it...and it really comforts her.


Hi nadias mom,
thanks for the reply im definatly going to buy beau one of the toys you can heat up everyone is saying their brill so im going to try myself arh bless your baby thinking it was another animal that is so sweet maybe beau will think the same because when i went to the breeders they were all snuggled up together in a ball it was so sweet so he will proberly like this little heat toy very much thanks alot x


----------



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

Chico's Mum said:


> Owwwwwww I can't wait to see our new Chi member.
> 
> I agree about the blanket smell of the mommy well help your little one.
> 
> ...


Hi x
im definatly going to go and get a blanket and take it to the breeder beau isnt ready for another week so this idea is great, also going to buy a heat toy the more the merrier, 

On monday its a week to go till beau comes home im sooo excited carnt wait to get him and carnt wait to show you all x


----------



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

mad dog woman said:


> I could hire Gary out to you he spent the first 2 nights sleeping on the floor with our new girl Precious because she got herself so upset LOL. x


Hi thats great  how much do you charge for him ,
xx


----------



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> i cant wait to see pic


Im sooo excited i carnt wait to show you piccies of beau only one week this monday till i get him xx

You chi is gorgeous what lovely markings and such a sweet little innocent face xx


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

lgahr, that's hilarious and so true. We can make all the best plans and sometimes they just don't work. I remember checking on both pups the first few nights, I'd stare at them until I confirmed they were still breathing. Now I don't have to because they are both curled up between hubby and I, leaning against me and it's fairly easy to tell they're okay. Just wait for them to push at you to make yet another foot of space between you and hubby (because they are so crowded, lol) or kick you in the face as they're chasing something in a dream, which is still better than waking up to find your nose snuggled closely to their butt.


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree with the others. Take something to get the Momma's scent on it.

My friend had given me a Snuggle pup that has a heartbeat and then I bought another smaller "snuggle" pal that you microwave at Petsmart. I took them with me when I picked up Chico and the breeder let the Momma and other pups play with the items for awhile to get their scent on it. I had to drive 2 hours home but Chico never whined once...not during the ride or at night. He still cuddles up to that Snuggle pup.


----------



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Those first few nights are tough. Brody cried his heart out. You've got to tough it out though or they never learn to sleep alone. If you give in and take him to bed with you, for example, then plan on doing that for the next 15 years. LOL! I had to actually use earplugs. It made me so nervous and anxious for him! I knew he missed his mom and his brothers so bad. However, I made sure he had the blanket from his breeder that had their scent on it, and a cuddly warm bed, a full tummy, etc. and then just waited it out.
> 
> The second night was a little better. The third night he just whined for a minute and then we were home free. Take a nap during the day when he does (if you can) because he will keep you up at night for awhile.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your reply and all your help x
im expecting the first few nights to be hard for beau i can stop myself from going down as ive done it with my other dog who is now 2, first 3nights he cried so much but it got less and less and he was ever so good with house breaking and from 5months old he was sleeping upstaires with me not on the bed as he has twin coats so he gets to hot he has his own duvet on the floor, in time i did want beau to sleep upstaires when hes fully house trained of course, then i will either take his crate up or just buy him a nice bed no doubt he will come and have a cuddle which he will get plenty of, i carnt wait for all the love im going to recieve as ive heard these little dogs become your bestfriend,

All your advise has been great and so helpfull ive taken note and i will keep you up to date with piccies and how we get on not long now till beau is here x


----------



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

BABY BABS said:


> lgahr, that's hilarious and so true. We can make all the best plans and sometimes they just don't work. I remember checking on both pups the first few nights, I'd stare at them until I confirmed they were still breathing. Now I don't have to because they are both curled up between hubby and I, leaning against me and it's fairly easy to tell they're okay. Just wait for them to push at you to make yet another foot of space between you and hubby (because they are so crowded, lol) or kick you in the face as they're chasing something in a dream, which is still better than waking up to find your nose snuggled closely to their butt.


I carnt wait for the fun and games but lots of loving to start, i will be the same checking hes ok but not to disturb him , before i no it beau will be curled up in bed with me i can see it now, or as you say being kicked in a dream or the one that tickled me and made me laugh is waking up to a bum in your face :laughing5: x


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

We put my boyfriend's watch in her kennel to mimic the mom's heartbeat.


----------



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

canadiandawn said:


> We put my boyfriend's watch in her kennel to mimic the mom's heartbeat.


Oooohh did it work that sounds like a good idea x


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, Beau's mummy. Do you have him? How's it going?


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

aw this brings me back to my first night with bam.. even though he was he was a puppy mill pup he still cried his tiny heart out the first night, and i had his crate next to my bed and i of course got no sleep. not to mention the fact that i got up once in the middle of the night to take him to the pee pad so he didnt have an accidnet, i got absolutely no sleep the first month with bam and i think i actually lost weight haha 

good luck with your new pup - i cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

BABY BABS said:


> Hey, Beau's mummy. Do you have him? How's it going?



Hi babay babs x
not got beau yet  im getting him 2moz (monday) yeyyyyy ,
well fingers crossed we got bad snow here so hoping i can get my car out
2moz to get him xx so look out for my posting and lots and lots of piccies xx


----------



## Beau's mummy xx (Jan 20, 2009)

ahra1284 said:


> aw this brings me back to my first night with bam.. even though he was he was a puppy mill pup he still cried his tiny heart out the first night, and i had his crate next to my bed and i of course got no sleep. not to mention the fact that i got up once in the middle of the night to take him to the pee pad so he didnt have an accidnet, i got absolutely no sleep the first month with bam and i think i actually lost weight haha
> 
> good luck with your new pup - i cant wait to see pictures!!


hiya thanks for your reply xx

well 2moz (monday) is the day when beau comes home well fingers crossed as
we got bad snow here so im hoping i get my car out if not i will get a taxi nufin will stop me 2moz from bringin beau home so i will be taking and uploading lots and lots of piccies im soooooooooo excited, thanks for telling me about the sleepless nites let the fun begin lol x 
heard alot of people but the crate in bedroom but im not sure wot to do bout this??? xx


----------

